# 3 prewar, 2 postwar schwinns. Redlands, CA



## lounging (Aug 10, 2022)

Time to pull out your loot yous got stashed in the buried suitcase.  If you like restored bikes.  someone please call and see what the damage is








						Vintage Schwinn bike collection - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Collection of 1940s Schwinn bikes all have been restored to new condition using new old stock original parts. There are 5 described below 1- 1940 Straightbar, called “The World” it is dark green...



					inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2022)

Wouldn't mind having that traverse/Robins egg blue bike. One of my favorite color combos


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2022)

lounging said:


> If you like restored bikes. someone please call and see what the damage is



still available...
as a "Collection":

Collection of 1940s Schwinn bikes all have been restored to new condition using new old stock original parts. There are 5 described below
1- 1940 Straightbar, called “The World” it is dark green with cream. It has a restored pogo seat in pictures that is worth 2,600.00 but the original seat will come with no extra charge
2- 1941 Straightbar, sea foam blue
3- 1941 Straightbar, Apple Green and Cream
4- 1948 Cantilever, Dark Green and Light Green
5- 1949 Cantilever, Maroon and Cream. Made from all new old stock parts except the frame that is original factory paint
Sold as a collection only also have collection of vintage Road bikes from 1970s to 2000. 6 complete and 2 frames
Calls only. Nine 09-79eight-14one5 phone doesn’t take texts and message machine doesn’t work. Cash only you pick up

i noticed all 5 have front drum brakes, 2 with rear also.😍


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2022)

If I remember right, these were all restored by Bob Uszaszi, so the quality and accuracy is without question.
But I could be wrong, so don’t quote me on that. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2022)

That Traverse Green/Robins Egg Blue, B-107 is fabulous!
Just the way I would’ve ordered it, if I had a time machine.


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2022)

No prices except does not come with a seat that's worth $2600?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2022)

$30,000 for the collection is what I heard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> $30,000 for the collection is what I heard.



So the simple math says $6k a pop which is way over the money in my book!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 12, 2022)

he certainly stepped up on purchasing these bike from me over the years...The Dark Red B6 was 100% NOS parts build aside from the #9 condition frame.  Owner was active in the early pedal pusher days of collecting so he told me.  A pleasure
to do restos for,  he has very good taste etc.  
We are always sticker shocked at the cost of restored bikes...
but then, how many of us actually do this sort of work and know how laborious and expensive it is?
...add up the hours and expense....and keep in mind NO bike shop in the US or verrrry few I 
would imagine, do this sort of work.
Honestly...even at the asking prices... nice restored bikes are undervalued as collectibles.
or go spend 10K+ on a 67 Hotwheels in blister pack...

The 1%'ers should be gobbling stuff up like this...chump change for them.
Most have no taste and spend money on lavish frivolous bling BS 😁😆😁


----------



## Tom Carroll (Aug 13, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> he certainly stepped up on purchasing these bike from me over the years...The Dark Red B6 was 100% NOS parts build aside from the #9 condition frame.  Owner was active in the early pedal pusher days of collecting so he told me.  A pleasure
> to do restos for,  he has very good taste etc.
> We are always sticker shocked at the cost of restored bikes...
> but then, how many of us actually do this sort of work and know how laborious and expensive it is?
> ...



Yes but which Hotwheels 😁


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> The 1%'ers should be gobbling stuff up like this...chump change for them.



Frank has most of this already... @cyclonecoaster.com 
Top-O-D'-PAGE pics for Archive:












Whoa! i'm not sure about these, part of the price for Shawn @Freqman1 
???





Nope. Sold as a separate collection.
Those Restorations are beautiful Bob @bobcycles 
...some hope to "Score" one at a garage sale.🥰😎


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 13, 2022)

Gotta step up or shut up 🤫


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 13, 2022)

You want one of best restoration jobs it costs $$$$, way overpriced, I think not! But just my thoughts…


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Frank has most of this already... @cyclonecoaster.com
> Top-O-D'-PAGE pics for Archive:
> View attachment 1679199
> View attachment 1679200View attachment 1679201
> ...



I wish I had most of that already .. I have nothing as nice as those flawless beauties … I am an original paint collector myself … I would be afraid to ride those beauties .. the great thing about a top notch restoration done by a pro is the endless options to make a one of a kind perfect bicycle of your wildest dreams come true .. or to bring it back better than new to be enjoyed once again by the owner … what a line up .. Bob U is the man for the Schwinn perfectionist … from full restorations to seats & everything in between … 

Ridden not Hidden .. Frank


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 15, 2022)

......For the record....the owner added the odd placed decals ...personal touch? I guess?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 16, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> The 1%'ers should be gobbling stuff up like this...chump change for them.



Good thing you're letting others know what they can spend their  money on.


----------

